# Pacific Shores (Vancouver Island) - tips/advice?



## barto (Nov 18, 2015)

Am being offered a 2-bedroom unit in Pacific Shores for June 19.  My wife and I have spent some time on the Island (no timeshares) here and there, and drove past Pacific Shores on our last visit.  

Now tempted to take this one - I checked the reviews here and on Tripadvisor.  Any other advice/suggestions if we do take it?  

Thanks, much appreciated!

Bart


----------



## dreamin (Nov 18, 2015)

*Highly recommended*

I stayed in a 1 BR in June '14 and a 2 BR in June '15.  We really enjoyed this resort.  Our 2 BR was very large as we basically had a 1 BR unit adjoined to a studio unit with a long hallway connecting the two.  I was travelling with my 2 sisters and niece so we had a lot of privacy.  It was nicely furnished although  the kitchen seemed to be the only area in the unit that had not been renovated.  This in no way spoiled our opinion of the resort and we were making most of our meals.  There was a BBQ area nearby as well.  The gardens are beautiful and it is a 2 minute walk to the waterfront.  The most amazing experience was walking on the ocean floor when the tide was out.  We saw 5 different colours of starfish as well as other smaller creatures.  Our unit overlooked an outlet of Craig Bay and it was interesting to watch the tides come in and out.  We didn't use any of the facilities such as the indoor pool or on-site restaurant.  Overlooking the Bay is a large deck with a hot tub, BBQ and tables.  It was our favourite place to go and watch the sunset and meet other guests.  The location was convenient and we did day trips to Nanaimo, Tofino, Duncan, Chemainus, Qualicum Beach, and to different hiking areas.  I don't think you would be disappointed unless you were particular about having stainless steel & granite in the kitchen, as it's not like a Marriott or Hilton resort.  But it is very peaceful and waterfront.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 18, 2015)

*20 years ago*

Stayed there about 20 years ago and at that time it was fantastic.  The developer lived on site and was super into gardening and composting.  Needest thing was at night to see cruise ship going around the bend about a quarter mile or so from shore.  We really enjoyed that resort.


----------



## easyrider (Nov 18, 2015)

Pacific Shores is on my list of places to go. We bought a VI account and I see this resort has VI inventory. I can tell you that fishing the inside passage in June is usually good. 

This is the VI know before you go list.



> Pacific Shores - Nanoose Bay, British Columbia
> Restaurant :
> Effective 04/01/2015 the restaurant is open 7 days a week. For further information feel free to their website at www.smokenwater.com
> 
> ...



Bill


----------



## Greg G (Nov 20, 2015)

I second all of what dreamin suggested.  That location is great for exploring the mid island area and there is so much to do.  Craig bay is really neat when the tides go out and you can walk way out in the bay to see all the shells and creatures left behind.  Get up early for day trips to the Pacific Rim National Park, Ucluelet and the Wild Pacific Trail , Tofino, Long Beach. The drive along Highway 4 from the east to the west coast of Vancouver Island is very scenic.  Cathedral Grove MacMillan park is a large old growth of Douglas fir and Cedar.  Campbell River area for watching eagles.  Chemainus for it's impressive murals

Greg


----------



## Greg G (Nov 20, 2015)

A few photos from the Parksville area

Craig Bay






When the tide is out you can walk a long ways into the bay




















One of many murals in Chemanius


----------



## barto (Nov 21, 2015)

Great stuff - thanks to all who responded.  I did take the week, even before reading the notes here, although I did get the cancellation protection deal (DAE) in case the timing doesn't work out.

We did a 9-day driving trip around the Island this past March, seeing more of it than ever before (previous trips we kept to Sooke, Victoria, and Brentwood Bay), including Tofino.  Definitely looking forward to more time in the area and with a full week at one place will feel quite different.

Much appreciated - keep the comments/advice/suggestions coming!

Can we request a unit in advance, and if so, what would you recommend?  Prefer a great view (duh) and quiet/privacy if possible... 

Thanks again!

Bart


----------



## humor_monger (Dec 20, 2015)

*Port Alberni*

I'm actually hoping to go there at the end of June and one of the places I want to go is Port Alberni, specifically the Alberni Pacific RR and McLean Steam Sawmill listed as #5 and #8 on Tripadvisor.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...lberni_Vancouver_Island_British_Columbia.html

Bruce


----------



## barto (Apr 7, 2016)

*Receivership?*

I read recently that at least part of the resort is in receivership (I think it was Tripadvisor) - anyone know anything about that before we book flights?  I will also contact our exchange company (DAE), just wondering here if someone knew anything about it.  As is often the case!  

Barto


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 1, 2016)

barto said:


> I read recently that at least part of the resort is in receivership (I think it was Tripadvisor) - anyone know anything about that before we book flights?  I will also contact our exchange company (DAE), just wondering here if someone knew anything about it.  As is often the case!
> 
> Barto



Have you found out about this?  The hotel website seems current.


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 4, 2016)

barto said:


> Great stuff - thanks to all who responded.  I did take the week, even before reading the notes here, although I did get the cancellation protection deal (DAE) in case the timing doesn't work out.
> 
> We did a 9-day driving trip around the Island this past March, seeing more of it than ever before (previous trips we kept to Sooke, Victoria, and Brentwood Bay), including Tofino.  Definitely looking forward to more time in the area and with a full week at one place will feel quite different.
> 
> ...



We will be there that same week and would be interested in a chat. We're staying an additional 5 days in Qualicum Beach at an Airbnb so we can go to the steam railroad and steam mill in Port Alberni. Got tickets for opening day of operations June 30. Also going to take a ride down to Bamford by ship. http://www.ladyrosemarine.com/schedule-rates. PM me if interested. Bruce


----------



## LynnW (Jun 5, 2016)

I hope you have good weather but not really hot like we had that week last June. There is no air conditioning but if you're in one of the waterfront units you should be okay. We weren't and it was pretty uncomfortable at night.

Loved the resort and the whole area. I'm sure you'll have a good time.

Lynn


----------



## barto (Jun 13, 2016)

Looks like we are going to be in the 700 block overlooking the garden, not ocean.

Anyone have any experience changing blocks?

On the phone I was told that this exchange through dae is fixed and can't be changed to another block, but that's not what I was told on an earlier call. 

Would love the ocean view if at all possible but now not quite sure how to proceed...

Thanks for any further tips!


----------



## Laurie (Jun 13, 2016)

barto said:


> Looks like we are going to be in the 700 block overlooking the garden, not ocean.
> 
> Anyone have any experience changing blocks?
> 
> ...


How many does it sleep, do you know? 

I have a vague memory that the 700 units not facing the water sleep fewer people, maybe 7, and that may be why you can't change.  I *think* our waterfront 2-BR slept 8.

Good luck! If they won't switch you and there's an option to pay something reasonable for an upgrade, it'd be worth it.  But if not, it's still a beautiful spot, with so much to do in the area, and you have those long Summer Solstice days to enjoy it all .


----------



## barto (Jun 14, 2016)

Laurie said:


> How many does it sleep, do you know?
> 
> I have a vague memory that the 700 units not facing the water sleep fewer people, maybe 7, and that may be why you can't change.  I *think* our waterfront 2-BR slept 8.
> 
> Good luck! If they won't switch you and there's an option to pay something reasonable for an upgrade, it'd be worth it.  But if not, it's still a beautiful spot, with so much to do in the area, and you have those long Summer Solstice days to enjoy it all .



There are only 3 of us, so that's not the issue here.  

Appreciate the reply, though!


----------



## humor_monger (Jun 14, 2016)

*perfect weather for next week!*



LynnW said:


> I hope you have good weather but not really hot like we had that week last June. There is no air conditioning but if you're in one of the waterfront units you should be okay. We weren't and it was pretty uncomfortable at night.
> 
> Loved the resort and the whole area. I'm sure you'll have a good time.
> 
> Lynn



The forecast is for 66 - 70 degree highs and 55 degree lows for the week


----------



## Laurie (Jun 16, 2016)

barto said:


> There are only 3 of us, so that's not the issue here.



I just meant maybe that's why the resort won't allow you to change to a waterfront unit - capacity. They can't give you a sleep 8, and swap someone else back to your smaller capacity. But maybe there are some waterfront units with less capacity than yours.

(Our waterfront 2-BR was a lockout, the 2nd BR was a studio w/a kitchenette.  We were assigned the specific unit we had exchanged for thru RCI, and I knew its location on the resort map b4 confirming - this was back in the day RCI disclosed unit #.)


----------



## qb_bc (Jun 16, 2016)

At Pacific Shores there are two or three (or there used to be) different pools of timeshare owners, each having their own block of units. Depending which block you exchanged with, the other units were not available.

Enjoy your week, and be glad you were not here this week. This week was cloudy and cool, with rain most days. Weather is starting to change this Friday, and highs of 25 are forcast for the week of june 19.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 18, 2016)

Is there wifi there?  (We will not have cell phone service.)


----------



## LynnW (Jun 18, 2016)

humor_monger said:


> The forecast is for 66 - 70 degree highs and 55 degree lows for the week



You will be fine then. It was 80 - 85 degrees when we were there.

Lynn


----------



## LynnW (Jun 18, 2016)

ronandjoan said:


> Is there wifi there?  (We will not have cell phone service.)



Yes there is WiFi. I remember it worked well. Also there was a new onsite restaurant opened while we were there and it was very good.

Lynn


----------



## ronandjoan (Jun 23, 2016)

*Bart - How are you enjoying your week?*



qb_bc said:


> At Pacific Shores there are two or three (or there used to be) different pools of timeshare owners, each having their own block of units. Depending which block you exchanged with, the other units were not available.
> 
> Enjoy your week, and be glad you were not here this week. This week was cloudy and cool, with rain most days. Weather is starting to change this Friday, and highs of 25 are forcast for the week of june 19.



Have not been able to connect with you yet.  Both humor-monger and we are in two-bedroom units.  You might want to visit and see them.

Also the weather is not as qb reported the forecasts and which we had hoped for too -  I see rain is scheduled W-T-F - at 40% chance of showers.  Sunday it will start getting a lot warmer - says the forecasts!  - after we leave!

But it's our fault!!!!
It's very dangerous to be where we are when traveling -- wherever we go, it rains! (we went to Southern CA in April, it had been 100 degrees at our friends in  Hemet, so we brought the appropriate clothing - wrong!.  It rained and in the 60's!    Same when we went to Phoenix one year.)  

We bring Seattle's rain and 60's temps!


----------

